
Ask HN: What's the best alternative word for 'hacker' - softwareqrafter
When explaining what I do to family members and folks who aren&#x27;t in the tech space, using the word &#x27;hacking&#x27; or &#x27;hacker&#x27; makes them think I break into people&#x27;s computers for a living (which I am not obviously). What&#x27;s the best alternative word for &#x27;hacker&#x27;?
======
daedalbug
I just say 'programmer', it's certainly easier than 'Someone burdened with
inexhaustible curiosity'

------
treyhuffine
programmer, developer, software engineer, coder

------
brudgers
What do you do?

